# What to pay between Invoice and MSRP on '03 M3?



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

So it seems that the " waiting list " for M3's is no longer an issue in Colorado as the economy here stinks. I'm hearing dealers can fill M3 Cab orders immediately and most have only 1 or 2 names on the lists for '03 Coupes. What am I looking at realistically as a fair deal if Invocie is $50k and MSRP is $55k...? I'm waiting on an IPO and if it comes through, I'll be ordering very soon thereafter...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

steve dunham said:


> *So it seems that the " waiting list " for M3's is no longer an issue in Colorado as the economy here stinks. I'm hearing dealers can fill M3 Cab orders immediately and most have only 1 or 2 names on the lists for '03 Coupes. What am I looking at realistically as a fair deal if Invocie is $50k and MSRP is $55k...? I'm waiting on an IPO and if it comes through, I'll be ordering very soon thereafter... *


Hey Steve,

I cannot speak for market conditions outside of CA...
:dunno:

M3 Coupes here on the coast are still going for over window
in most areas. The waiting lists for Convertibles is a bit shorter,
but I know of no dealer discounting them yet...

Since you are in Colorado, you might want to speak
with Steve Diamond (www.eurobuyers.com).
Steve is a fellow CO resident.

Tell him that Shafe sent ya!

:bigpimp:


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

Thanks, Jon. I know that's always a tabu subject asking for advice on what to pay. I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

steve dunham said:


> *Thanks, Jon. I know that's always a tabu subject asking for advice on what to pay. I appreciate the reply. *


No, that's an easy one; pay as little as possible!!!


----------

